# Road riding in Charlotte, NC



## vizslagal (Jun 23, 2009)

hey all my hubby and I will be in Charlotte, NC for one week. Looking for some good road riding routes. We will be staying at the Sheraton Charlotte Airport Hotel
3315 Scott Futrell Drive Charlotte, North Carolina .

We are there in October from the 25th till 31st. looking to do around 30 to 50 mile loops during our down time.

Thanks!

Joanne


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

http://coolbreezecyclery.com/page.cfm?pageid=185

Sunday you might want to join the State Park ride.


----------



## surlydave (May 4, 2006)

Check out this site.
http://www.weeklyrides.com/
Lots of good info on routes and some weekday rides too.


----------

